# Receiver is in stand-by Booting.....



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Just plugged my 921 in again today and all I get is the HDTV medallion and if I hold down the power button I get "Receiver is in stand-by Booting..." message.

No lights at all on the front panel. Any suggestions?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

peano said:


> Just plugged my 921 in again today and all I get is the HDTV medallion and if I hold down the power button I get "Receiver is in stand-by Booting..." message.
> 
> No lights at all on the front panel. Any suggestions?


Unplug again. Plug in and if working will come back after about 5 minutes. Otherwise its dead and its time to think of swapping it for a 622.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Took four tries, but that did it. Thanks.


----------



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

This is a little late, but may be helpful to future researchers. Same thing happened to 921 on 15 Aug. After verifying that I'd done the power button, then the "pull the plug", and finally its been occuring for over 45 minutes (1 1/2 hrs in my case) Dish shipped a replacement. Free UPS ground, 24.95 FexEx overnight. Replacment worked ok until this morning. "019 Sthe smart card is not inserted correctly". Power button cleared that, but no schededed event timers are firing. "Pull the plug" may clear that. I don't want to do the 622 yet for 2 reasons: final result of the Tivo rulling, and trying to find out if its manufacturer/programming team is the same as the 921's.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

This just happened to me last night. I tried all known methods for rebooting. No dice. Called E*tech support, told them that I already tried 1.)power cord reboot, 2.)front panel power button reboot and finally 3.) smart card pull.

It took about 20 minutes between the "HDTV" splash screen and the "stand by booting" screen. Actually it only gave me the stand by booting message the first time, the rest of the time it was the "acquirig data from satellite..."

The tech asked me if I had the 921 hooked to an HDTV, I said no. I then told her I really did not want to pay the HD enabling fee since I don't subscriber to a "metal pack". This is my 5th 921. I may be getting a 942 as the replacement!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The saga continues...
I left my 921 unplugged overnight (Monday to Tuesday) and tried booting it up again the following evening. No dice, same story.

I left it plugged in overnight (Tuesday to Wednesday) and was greeted to the power being on as well as the SD LED (when it was malfunctioning only the green power light would light). I turned on my TV and lo and behold I had a EPG! I had horizontal lines for a picture. I checked to see if I still had my DVR recordings, and I did! I tried to play a recording and it played! Then I tried to watch an OTA local station, it took a little bit of time but I was finally able to watch a live TV station. Then I tried a satellite channel. That's working now too. I turned the receiver off then back on with the remote (when the receiver was malfunctioning the remote commands and the front-of-the-receiver buttons failed to work). It shut off and then turned back on normally. 

My 921 came back from the dead after 2 days.

Now what do I do? A replacement is on it's way.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

My 6th 921 has just arrived. So far so good. It came shipped with L276 (the previous replacements had a special start-up s/w version, iirc L056 (L05? something).

I've been able to record some of my recordings off the old HD. When I went to erase on of those recordings off the HD I got a gibbersih message in a green message box. Had to restart the 921 (not a reboot). nothing was lost (not even the one program I was trying to erase) Was able to continue recording for awhile. Now I'm getting a black screen on top of the picture (I can see the sides of the picture). The black screen goes away when I press the DVR button, but returns when I select a program to view. aaargh!

The tech made a note to send me a 942 for a replacement, but no luck - I got another 921


----------

